# What is your pet's name?



## TarheelGal (Feb 16, 2018)

My  mixed breed dog is named Tank.  He really resembles a tank as he is low and broad.


----------



## Falcon (Feb 16, 2018)

Our  Mini-Doberman  is  (and answers to)  "Dino";  Pronounced  DEE-no.


----------



## C'est Moi (Feb 16, 2018)

My little dog was "Harry," but sadly we lost him a few months ago.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 16, 2018)

My grandfurkids are called.. Zeus, Stan, Scruffy, Digger, Pixie, Minky and Fizz... and 2 recently deceased ..Rodney, and Pablo..


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 16, 2018)

Boudica


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Feb 16, 2018)

We have Cody,Shorty,Jezebel (donkey),and too many cats to list. Most are tame ferals and don`t even have names. But the "pet" cats are PJ,Fatty,Scruffy,Peter,Mama.


----------



## applecruncher (Feb 16, 2018)

*@ Mrs R *- Jezebel is a perfect name for a donkey 

My cat is Bella.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 16, 2018)

My Labradoodle is named Bigfoot, because when his hair grows long and bushy he looks like one.  My cat is Loki after the Norse God of Mischief.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Feb 16, 2018)

applecruncher said:


> *@ Mrs R *- Jezebel is a perfect name for a donkey
> 
> My cat is Bella.



Her given name at birth was "Sweet Evelyn",after the woman who was there at her birth and imprinted her. But she was such a naughty little thing when she was  a toddler and teen that I changed it to Jezebel. Now,at 23,she really is a "Sweet Evelyn" but we won`t change it back.


----------



## applecruncher (Feb 16, 2018)

Mrs. Robinson said:


> Her given name at birth was "Sweet Evelyn",after the woman who was there at her birth and imprinted her. But she was such a naughty little thing when she was  a toddler and teen that I changed it to Jezebel. Now,at 23,she really is a "Sweet Evelyn" but we won`t change it back.



I checked and saw that they live to 25 - 30 yrs+. I had no idea! Somewhere on the forum I saw pic of baby donkey...precious. :love_heart:


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Feb 16, 2018)

I only have my one bird left named Kerby. I didn't name him I got him from a garage sale about 13 years ago and that is what the lady said his name was. My first dog was Toby, then came Scooter,Bullet,Rebel,Bumper, Pepper, and Kobie. The cats were Ginger,Bootie,and Dixie. Various smaller animals and birds had names also. The most unusual was a parakeet who we named swastika because he had a patch of white feathers on his green breast that was in the shape of a swastika. He shared a cage with Henry who didn't seem to mind having a Nazi for a cage mate.


----------



## HazyDavey (Feb 17, 2018)

We have a wonderful black lab, her name is Addy. (Newest 'ADD'dition.)


----------



## Meringue (Feb 17, 2018)

I have 2 dogs named: Toffee and Blossom.


----------



## tortiecat (Feb 18, 2018)

My cat is Callie because she is a tortoiseshell calico.


----------



## Victor (Feb 18, 2018)

Maury.


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 18, 2018)

*Mao* (Chinese for "cat"), aka *Boom-Boom* (because he bounces off walls and doors).


----------



## Toomuchstuff (Feb 18, 2018)

FIRST ---->>>  For all you wonderful pet moms and dads .......I always say  there's a special place in heaven for you ! (me included !)

 Answering the question ... I just rescued a dog 3 months ago and I named him HUNTER  ..... he's my newest love ! :love_heart:


----------



## Jandante (Feb 22, 2018)

My cat who will be two next month is Tansy.  I had met someone named Tandy  and was looking for a similar name,
and we are keen on herbs and do look for natural remedies.
She is an indoor cat, and goes out in the garden every day on a harness.  We take her with on trips, along with two dogs. 
We manage here with a carrier and playpen. Longest trip has been from Northern Rivers to Bilpin in Blue Mountains, which
 was nearly 2,000kms with running around.


----------



## Mizzkitt (Feb 22, 2018)

My cat answers to Mr. Tibbs, Bummy Boy, or just Bum.


----------



## applecruncher (Feb 22, 2018)

Jandante, Tansy is a beauty.


----------



## Lara (Feb 22, 2018)

I've had Casey, Max, Chipper, and Sophie (cat) in the past. Now I have Bella.


----------



## Olivia (Feb 22, 2018)

My four cockatiels (who have since passed away) were Peaches, Blossom, Feather and Petals. They were all sweethearts, except poor Petals who was a Type A personality and died one day of I'm sure, heart failure. The thing about young birds, is that the males can change for the worse after reaching adolescence. He was so sweet up to then and then became very hyper.


----------



## Paige of Times (Mar 3, 2018)

Two cats.  Maggie (tortie, 10 yrs old) and Arlo, (1.5 yr old black & white guy).


Well, thought I deleted the fuzzy pic below, but whatever.  It's here to stay now.


----------



## James (Mar 3, 2018)

My rescue pets!


----------



## Butterfly (Mar 3, 2018)

My sweet pitbull-AmStaff mix rescue dog is named Bonnie.  She's about 10 now.  In the 3 years I've had her she has gone from a fearful, abused/neglected girl to quite the diva.  She rules the couches and loves to lay upside down with all her feet in the air.  She's the best doggie in the whole world!


----------



## grannyjo (Mar 4, 2018)

My first cat was called Binny - simply because we found him in a bin where someone had thrown him and we heard his cries.


----------



## sortbreadlover (Mar 9, 2018)

freckles, and molly.  i lost major and corkie last year.  then i had taffie, molly,spanky gretchel,midge, pixie, tiger, muffin, maggie, trinket, trinket, pixie terrier major flush all decesed


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 14, 2018)

My dog's name is Suzy.  My birds' names are Jasmine and Alice (or Allison).


----------



## twinkles (Apr 19, 2018)

dogs name is boodah


----------



## Buckeye (Apr 19, 2018)

^^^^^^  This is the real Hoot. He had a "sister", Annie (shih Tzu) who crossed rainbow bridge in 2016


----------



## Lara (Apr 19, 2018)

aww, so sorry to hear about Hoot's loss...and your's. Hoot's photo is so cute. I just got a rescue Beagle about 2 weeks ago. His name is Blu. My girls all liked that name because their grandfather's horse was named Blu as well...plus his muzzle looks a little blue like this one (hey, I've never heard of a dog named "Muzzle". That would be cute)


----------



## Radrook (Apr 20, 2018)

My Parakeet and Canary were both named tweedy. My dog was named Danny Boy.


----------



## jujube (Apr 20, 2018)

Haven't had a pet for many a year but my last ones were two house rabbits.  One was originally named "Beezus" after the little girl in Beverly Cleary's "Beezus and Ramona" books, Beezus being short for Beatrice, as in Beatrice Potter of the Peter Rabbit stories.  In time, though, it became very obvious that Beezus wasn't of the female persuasion, so the name was changed to Beezul (short for Beelzebub...aptly named).  He was shortly joined by another definitely male step-brother called "Weezul" because....well, just because.


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 20, 2018)

Lara said:


> aww, so sorry to hear about Hoot's loss...and your's. Hoot's photo is so cute. I just got a rescue Beagle about 2 weeks ago. His name is Blu. My girls all liked that name because their grandfather's horse was named Blu as well...plus his muzzle looks a little blue like this one (hey, I've never heard of a dog named "Muzzle". That would be cute)



His muzzle appears as soft as silk. I like his name!


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 20, 2018)

Dog's name is Boudica, after the queen of the British Celtic Iceni tribe.


----------



## Radrook (Apr 21, 2018)

Lara said:


> aww, so sorry to hear about Hoot's loss...and your's. Hoot's photo is so cute. I just got a rescue Beagle about 2 weeks ago. His name is Blu. My girls all liked that name because their grandfather's horse was named Blu as well...plus his muzzle looks a little blue like this one (hey, I've never heard of a dog named "Muzzle". That would be cute)



*Is he asleep in that photo? Wish I could sleep that soundly. Looks as if a firecracker could go off and he wouldn't even twitch! LOL!*


----------



## billt (Jun 10, 2018)

Cody


----------



## Sheltie♥Mom (Oct 18, 2018)

♥ *Devon* is our 4∙year∙old
      honey∙sable Sheltie :love-struck:

♥ *Emily* is our 15∙year∙old
      mahogany∙sable Sheltie :love-struck:


----------



## Olivia (Oct 20, 2018)

My dog is named Prince. However, he thinks that was a mistake, because as far as he's concerned he's King. And he acts like it, too.  My total fault for letting my bed be his throne and him barking in my ear while I'm in my chair in front of my computer. He's lucky he's so cute and smart.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 20, 2018)

He's beautiful, Olivia!


----------



## Olivia (Oct 20, 2018)

I was all done with pets, but a friend of my brother's brought Prince to him because he got the dog free from the breeder who was getting too old to breed them anymore. She had entered them into dog shows. Anyway, that friend and his girlfriend realized that it was going to be work and he needed a lot of attention and not good leaving a dog alone at home everyday while they were working. So, I consider him a rescue dog along with my cat who was abandoned by a neighbor when she moved away. I had birds for 30 years (cockatiels and a zebra dove) and I loved them and they were most of the time out free in the room. But I really wanted to be free from all of that at last.  But that's the way it goes, I guess. And now instead of bird seed on my carpet, it's now dog kibble.


----------

